# Star's twins



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well she had twin :boy: :boy: and they are so beautiful and both with blue eyes.

Here is the first born, he looks alot like mom









Here is the second born


























Brandi what do you think about that broken chocolate buckskin? This is the color you wanted with blue eyes and when he dries I will check for moon spots.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ooo I love the second buck! I just love buckskins.  And Blue eyes!

Congrats! :boy: :boy: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are beautiful Theresa!! Sorry you didn't get your does  ....but they are healthy and have blue eyes and momma is doing fine...guess she did have a kid that looks like her. The lil' buckskin is a flashy lil' guy! :stars: Congrats!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the twins and the other twins too. You have a beautiful and colorful group of kids going this year. Shelly


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh so beautiful congrats :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Handsome boys! Love the buckskin!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Very pretty kids!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Here they are all dry this morning. Boy are they active, they were doing the bucky noises and mounting each other this morning. They are really big too.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

I just love the 2nd one he is so handsome congratulations :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They are big boys. Nottie's were big too. Congrats!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are absolutely gorgeous Teresa!! I am so torn!!! I just can't decide if I need two or not.... goodness this is tough!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

They are especially nice- that back boy is biiiiiiig- and the buckshin is a very nice color- congratulations.


----------

